# UPDATE: Juiced Alty Goes 13s!!!!



## 1QIKALTY (Mar 18, 2004)

Since I can't seem to post attachments here you'll have to go to this link to see the slips...

http://forums.clubrsx.com/showthread.php?t=161318&highlight=Altima+Timeslips


That's clursx.com and they're mostly a bunch of assholes. As you can see, none of them believed I ran what I ran.

The 14.2 slip is at home somewhere, I don't have that one scanned, but all of the nitrous runs with the 80 shot are on there.


ENJOY! :cheers: 




Jon


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nice... I personally don't count nitrus oxide but still it's nice to take a second off of the time in the moment where your OH SHIT


----------



## Dhridah (Nov 5, 2003)

1QIKALTY said:


> Since I can't seem to post attachments here you'll have to go to this link to see the slips...
> 
> http://forums.clubrsx.com/showthread.php?t=161318&highlight=Altima+Timeslips
> 
> ...


Under the Right conditions, I believe that 14.2 run is totally possible. I ran a best of 14.62 with my auto Alty under some bad conditions(warm and humid) and mine is bone stock also. At what point did you kick in the NO2?


----------



## 1QIKALTY (Mar 18, 2004)

Dhridah said:


> Under the Right conditions, I believe that 14.2 run is totally possible. I ran a best of 14.62 with my auto Alty under some bad conditions(warm and humid) and mine is bone stock also. At what point did you kick in the NO2?




When I was spraying, I would normally have to roll out 30ft or so until I got to about 3-3,5k rpms and then I would go to the juice.

Another thing on the NA runs is traction. I was cutting consistant 2.0 60s. You ET for ex, you had a 2.2. If you could get that down to where mine were at, you'd prolly se .3-.4 in the 1/4 ET. My car also ran extremely hard through the 1/8. I would generally run 9.0-.1s in the 1/8.


I think if I could have gotten some DRs I could have hit in the 12.9-13.0 range spraying right out of the gate. I know with the 100 it would have prolly gone high 12s on street tires...



Jon


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

1QIKALTY said:


> Since I can't seem to post attachments here you'll have to go to this link to see the slips...
> 
> http://forums.clubrsx.com/showthread.php?t=161318&highlight=Altima+Timeslips
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhridah (Nov 5, 2003)

I have severe traction problems with the stock tires......my tires have 27000 miles on them so they at the end of their usefullness. 

Are you using a wet or dry kit?


----------

